# Any luck on tawas lake?



## iceman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been fishing Tawas Lake for quite some time and havn't had much luck. it could be that there are too much weeds there. But in the summertime i would slay the bluegills on flies. I don't know what to use. The lake is way too shallow and i dont know where the fish are in the winter

replies?

Thanks.


----------

